# OK What did you get for Christmas?



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Think wife was trying to make a statement about my new boat. All I got was socks. lol Not really, I like the pay as you go ATT phone for down south trips it will come in handy. Guess so wants to keep in touch when I go solo down south.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Infrared thermometer....going to be handy for frying and the smokehouse!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Jesus, and the gift of eternal life. That is enough.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

capt. david said:


> Jesus, and the gift of eternal life. That is enough.


Amen Capt David amen.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Pappy...
his markers are looking good.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

capt. David said:


> jesus, and the gift of eternal life. That is enough.


 x 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

Got myself a S&W 500 magnum.:texasflag


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

I got myself a new Glock and put gas in my truck so I could work on Christmas LOL!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

I woke up breathing.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Wife got me a Winchester 1876 45-60.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cubera said:


> I woke up breathing.


Word.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Another AR15 .
Love it


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

32gb black iPad


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

capt. david said:


> Jesus, and the gift of eternal life. That is enough.


10-4


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Socks and underwear.

Oh, and another conversation with my mom and dad - priceless.


----------



## Stspower (Apr 6, 2012)

My wife gave me a framed picture of my grandmother and my dog sitting on the couch together. Last week my grandmother wasn't expected to live past Christmas. We are gonna go see her today. I love my wife


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

GoPro Hero 3 and a new Laguna rod!


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cool Hand said:


> Wife got me a Winchester 1876 45-60.


Your wife rocks!


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lucchese ostrich skin boots!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I ain't bought it yet but I'm gonna git me the new Go Pro camera and a big ole wall mount TV for my wifes LR. Gonna go git em tomorrow.


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

My better half got me a box of awesome 45 Colt Ammo.
Might need to go buy something they will fit in.
"But it says .45"!


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

A Cabelas gift card and an electric smoker! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

G4 waders from the parents and a 150 gift card to academy from the gf. I got them last week since I'm at work for Christmas.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

free pass to hunt all week after new years....


----------



## gatortrout (Aug 13, 2005)

*bestest christmas present*

A hand signed copy of World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow from my 12 year old wade fishing partner


----------



## davidryan1987 (May 30, 2012)




----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

My sweet husband gave me a Glock. Now I need my CHL.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Got the family all together for the holidays... And the middle son back from A-Stan (mind, body and spirit intact). 
Happy Birthday to our savior, and thank you for all the Grace and Blessings.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

fy0834 said:


> Got the family all together for the holidays... And the middle son back from A-Stan (mind, body and spirit intact).
> Happy Birthday to our savior, and thank you for all the Grace and Blessings.


Congrats!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*yep....*



Rubberback said:


> x 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


 thats all I got.....no presents...hell to be poor but......Got Jesus


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

fy0834 said:


> Got the family all together for the holidays... And the middle son back from A-Stan (mind, body and spirit intact).
> Happy Birthday to our savior, and thank you for all the Grace and Blessings.


Couldn't ask for more than that! God bless him and your family.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Got to sleep late, dog decided not to pounce on my chest at 6:00 am as ussual. Got anouther day of good health, house full of food and all my friends are healthy and safe. More than I need for Christmas.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Got a new gopro hero 3 black edition and some mounts for the man cave


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

TooShallow said:


> free pass to hunt all week after new years....


Me too, except the free pass starts today and ends after new years.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nuthin'...nada...zero...zilch.....SO Far....

Kids can't make it in until tomorrow...so I 'decreed' Dec. 26th is Christmas Day this year...

Just me and the old woman and 'psycho dawg' sittin' around chilling....*BUT MANANA !!!!!....:doowapsta*


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

My first 1911 - the Dan Wesson Valor with the Black ceramic coat!


----------



## jason_mfp1 (Feb 3, 2008)

Wife got me a gun safe! Now all i have to do is move it in the house.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Wife got me these fish made by local artist out of vintage car body parts,very cool


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

The gift To live another day!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

My mother at my home here in New Braunfels, which hasn't been able to happen the last two years due to health reasons and my daughter smiling over the gifts we were able to provide this year!!!


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

Got to hang out with my uncle and his family from Alberta, haven't seen them in 2 years. He's hilarious. As well as the rest of the Family.

Got a Diawa Lexa 300 with the power handle, a Bushnell Legend 1200 Arc LRF, some J. A. Henkels kitchen knives from the fiancé and some Silipints for drinking beer at the pool.

Best part so far is just getting to hang out on the couch with my future wife. She still lives in Austin (I'm in Midland at our houe here) until we can get her house sold.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Marlin model 60 .22LR, disk cooker, road feeder, authentic Whitten Cowboys Jersey


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

More chones.lol.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> authentic Whitten Cowboys Jersey


 :rotfl: You must not have been a good boy at all.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

7' Waterloo HP Lite w/ recoil guides, Houston Texans piggy bank, battery powered spinning grill brush, Texans ACF Championship shirt & hat, gift cards from Academy, BPS, & Lowes, a bottle of Crown Royal Select w/ glasses, Aaron Lewis CD, & a beautiful wife & family to share Christmas with.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*XDs*

I was good this year.

Springfield Armory XDs .45


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Kuerig Limited Edition coffee maker, hand made leather Beer holster, steak branding iron but the kiddos on the hand made out like bandits.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Well I got my Christmas presents early, the boat n twins! But favorite part was having the family over last night to open there presents 

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## ElmerFudd (Feb 10, 2006)

Peace and quiet.

But I didn't get it untill after the kids got all their stuff. Worth every penny, house hasn't been this quiet in months.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I got to spend it with my daughter, mom, grandparents, brother/sisters, and all my nieces and nephews.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

saltwatersensations said:


> authentic Whitten Cowboys Jersey


I'd rather have my lump of coal. :slimer:


----------



## mdecatur87 (Sep 11, 2010)

Had good satellite connections and got to speak to my whole family, and hearing them all happy and healthy is the greatest thing I could ask for (apart from coming home)


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Got a 2007 Yamaha Silverado Vstar


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

A cruzer and a kabar.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

A great three days with the kids and Moms in town, more good food and wine than is healthy, and a Dewalt track saw with 10' of track 

I've really been wanting one of those.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

went to my sisters brought them some bottles of wine, they gave me the cr and buck knife, the buck knife was wraped in colored paper, he then brought out the other bottle and said if you can guess this one ( the buck ) you can take the other bottle home too, if wrong the bottle stays, lets just say i have the bottle,lol


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Zombie stomper case for my AR.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

woke up with the grand kids thank you God


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

fy0834 said:


> Got the family all together for the holidays... And the middle son back from A-Stan (mind, body and spirit intact).
> Happy Birthday to our savior, and thank you for all the Grace and Blessings.


Now that's a Christmas to remember !!

I got a new electric smoker and pork loin has already gone thru it


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I got a Nexus 7 tablet and a Shimano Cumulus rod plus a tiny Nikon S01 camera to put in my purse. Also, some Skitterwalks and SS Jrs. in my stocking. Really awesome Christmas.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

New Schwinn bikes for my wife and I. Squealing giggly kids running around the living room opening gifts. Another day together as a family, thanking God for all His goodness. Put about 40 miles on my bike. Maybe i can drop a few lbs.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

We're building a cabin at my place north of Edna so this year we gave each other gifts for the cabin lol. Dishes, knives, forks and spoons, gun rack etc. We had already bought the beds, bedding, fridge, sink, toilet, lavatory, heat on demand water heater, air conditioner, heater et al...that right now takes up all the space in my living room. 

But since my wife had surgery and isn't mobile right now, we had my Mother over for Christmas...first time we've had Christmas at my house since we bought the house in 91 so that was cool.

Merry Christmas.

TH


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

My BIL made me a custom rod


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Curado among other things but most important......time with the whole family....Been a long time since that happened.......I'm a lucky man....


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

longhorn daddy said:


> Got a 2007 Yamaha Silverado Vstar


Don't imagine that came from a guy by the name of Tadlock up around moss hill?


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Custom MOA 260 Remington pistol.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Chl gift certificate and a xl green egg


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

berto said:


> Chl gift certificate and a xl green egg


I read that as a Chi gift certificate when I first saw it. Thought you were gonna get a hair straightener.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

New escort fuzz buster 
Sinclair concentric gage 
Go pro hero black camera 
Clothes 
New socks 
And all important new undies LOL


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Navi said:


> Don't imagine that came from a guy by the name of Tadlock up around moss hill?


 No sir,bought it from a guy named Danny from Morgan cemetery road.


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Got me a brand new handmade leather duck strap with my name on it. Cant wait to fill it up.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

txbigred said:


> :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


Nice crappie rig!!!!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

berto said:


> Chl gift certificate and a xl green egg


You're going to love that egg.


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

a 9 inch layer of fresh powder


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Angry Bird PJ's


----------



## POCaddict (Oct 5, 2011)

Go Pro Hero 2, 5 drawer toolbox full of tools, clothes and spending time with my family... Got the Go-pro mounted to the shotgun and ready for duck hunting on Saturday!!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> I read that as a Chi gift certificate when I first saw it. Thought you were gonna get a hair straightener.


Hahah would do any good for my thinning hair lol. I should of put that in caps CHL


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Camera some gift cards and I'm still waiting for a mistletoe belt buckle


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

I got aroung 8 lbs fatter, fixed a big plate, took me over an hour to be able to force down a peice of pie, now, stuffed again. I can tell i ate to much, when i cant make room for a beer or cocktail.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*w-mass*

Got some great stuff no lol'ing here my wife got me some new ray ban fishing specks and other stuff. :brew:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

98aggie77566 said:


> Infrared thermometer....going to be handy for frying and the smokehouse!


i'm not sure which one you have, but i have one of those i use to find hot spots in panels. its a fluke model. shoot it at the sky and see what it says. mine reads distances that far and yours might too. its pretty cool.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Marlin model 60 .22LR, disk cooker, road feeder, *authentic Whitten Cowboys Jersey*


so you got some firewood.:rotfl:


----------



## addjdd (Jul 26, 2011)

2 Bubba Blades baby!!! Used them last night! The girls were in From Galveston, and the Flounder with pontchartrain sauce was heavenly! Time with family is priceless.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Cordless Drill, couple shirts, black dress coat (my wife's trying to refine me),wallet, IPOD, and academy 150 gift card. Thats going toward a new cronarch. TODAY
My son loaded 120 songs on my new ipod of what I listen to. I just plugged it into my truck and now, Great music in my truck now, all the time ,and no commercials.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

nothing


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I got a few shirts. Best of all is all the family coming over to eat and open gifts. Just being with my kids and Grand kids, watching them smile and hearing them laugh. That's all I need.


----------



## FishingGramps (Feb 20, 2008)

Christmas Eve and All Christmas Day with the whole family! What a blessing! Four generations represented. 2 Great Grandmothers, my wife (Grammy), my two beautiful daughters, and my 2 grandkids (and 1 more on the way), and 2 of the finest young men for son-in-laws that I could have asked for! I am so Blessed. Thank you Lord, for the gift of Your Son, Jesus! And All of the Blessings You have so richly bestowed. Yes, I got some "me stuff" but all of the above mean so much more!


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

got time with the family some $$$, a new gaming chair,clothes and some other little knick knacks oh and my favorite a new pillow one of those temperpedic ones man is that thing nice


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I got everything from a big bag of pistachios to a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2. I also spent a lot of time with my aunts, uncles, brothers and cousins, which was the most enjoyable part.


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

Got to spend time with family and my daughter. Ate a fabulious prime rib dinner.
Got a wallet and daughter bought me whiskey stones for when tasting a fine single malt. They work great by the way.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Bunch of stuff for the Hot rod, tubular upper & lower A-arms, tubular adjustable upper & lower rear control arms, 14:1 steering gear & link kit and F & R swaybars.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

An air cleaner for my old truck, some chamois cloths, and a wrench all from my mom. Other then that absolutely nothing. Best. Christmas. Ever.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Santa brought Mrs Claus a new sleigh. 2013 Camaro SS










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Sep 7, 2012)

Two very happy children.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

spotsndots said:


> Santa brought Mrs Claus a new sleigh. 2013 Camaro SS
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Nice!! Trying to convince Momma we need Nickey ZL1. So far No Beuno! sad4sm Guess I'll see how she feels about Lingenfelter!! :wink:

We used pics of our ride for our Christmas card this year with the caption "Santa's firin' up his new sleigh"!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I have dropped 58 pounds since my BD in September, and got a new Penn 8500 and a Yeti. This one was pretty special since we are going to be empty nesters come August. I also took a week of vacation around this one and just about finished up a spinner I am building along with a bunch of little projects around the house including putting up a purple martin bird house colony. I hope everyone had a great holiday and has a good new year.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Mont said:


> I have dropped 58 pounds since my BD in September, and got a new Penn 8500 and a Yeti. This one was pretty special since we are going to be empty nesters come August. I also took a week of vacation around this one and just about finished up a spinner I am building along with a bunch of little projects around the house including putting up a purple martin bird house colony. I hope everyone had a great holiday and has a good new year.


Empty nesting takes a little getting used to, but it has it's benefits. After 20+ years of having kids around the house, we are now in year 2 of the empty nest.

Congrats on losing the weight!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mont said:


> I have dropped 58 pounds since my BD in September, and got a new Penn 8500 and a Yeti. This one was pretty special since we are going to be empty nesters come August. I also took a week of vacation around this one and just about finished up a spinner I am building along with a bunch of little projects around the house including putting up a purple martin bird house colony. I hope everyone had a great holiday and has a good new year.


Yup!! Get the house up the scouts will be looking real soon. I finally got mine up last year & their fun to watch. I have blue birds here as well & you would think they would rather nest farther away from the house but nope right by the house. I'm thinning out the sparrows now. Good luck with your Martins. Cool birds.


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

Got these From the Wife!


----------



## MENOSQUEEZYHARDHEADZ (Oct 28, 2005)

*I got 48 hours of overtime on nightshift*

'bout it


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

couple tld 25's got xmas day from landpirate right here on 2cool,he's a travis county sherrif,and a nice guy.thanks mike!! excuse the nosy dog


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

spotsndots said:


> Santa brought Mrs Claus a new sleigh. 2013 Camaro SS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride!! Pretty color. Lucky lady!!


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

My step-son gave me 2 rolls of obama toilet paper. Has to be one of the funniest gift I have ever received.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Bills*


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

I got a Kindle Fire HD, am now spending an inordinate amount of time learning how to use it.
As far as high technology is concerned, I am about 30 years behind the curve,


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

IsleSurfChunker said:


> I got a Kindle Fire HD, am now spending an inordinate amount of time learning how to use it.
> As far as high technology is concerned, I am about 30 years behind the curve,


Buncha clothes and a 1/10 grave digger that is a blast.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

12 pack of Shiner Bock, I gave it to myself


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

I had an awesome Christmas because the family was all here and we had a great day.

Regarding gifts:

As my very first gift, my kids gave me a large gold ticket that had "Believe" punched into it.

Then, my wife gave me a new wedding ring. (Long story short, someone took mine a few years when we were hosting a party at our cabin....so I've been wearing a cheap titanium ring.) Christmas morning she presented me with a brand new Silver & Gold ring from James Avery.

Then, at the very end as the last present, my kids handed me a small box. When I opened it, there was a note on top "Found this on the seat of my sleigh. Better fix that hole in your pocket. Mr C." Inside was a larger silver bell. I shook it, and *I could still hear it ring. *(Polar Express is hands down my favorite Christmas movie....)

Then, like the rest of you, I ate too much!


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

RRbohemian said:


> My step-son gave me 2 rolls of obama toilet paper. Has to be one of the funniest gift I have ever received.


 Ha, make sure you use it one square at a time so u get the most benefit out of it!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Mossberg 12 ga shotgun


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

I had the best Christmas ever. Got a really nice 8pt buck that Ive been waitin on for weeks that morning and then that evening my son, his wife, and my first grandson (8 months old) totally surprised us and flew in from Memphis unannounced and showed up at the door,, we had been planning on doing facetime with them because we were gonna have to have Christmas without them due to time restraints.. He kept it a secret and blew us away showing up at the door...Talk about a great kid !!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

a wallet size photo of my grandson Matthew (4 y/o) and a stuffed snapper to eat...thats all....


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Went ahead and got a 60" Sony and a full motion wall mount bracket from worst buy and installed it last night in the LR. Wife is happy so it's all good. Worst buy is out of the Go Pro Hero 3 for now so I'll have to wait a few days. The bracket for this TV cost $650.00!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> Went ahead and got a 60" Sony and a full motion wall mount bracket from worst buy and installed it last night in the LR. Wife is happy so it's all good. Worst buy is out of the Go Pro Hero 3 for now so I'll have to wait a few days. The bracket for this TV cost $650.00!


What makes it better then the ones at monoprice ? No way is ever pay that much, I'm just wondering


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ended up getting penn battle 4000 and Mitchell 300xe reels along with a streamlight head lamp. I did end up buying myself a new 7' ugly stik big water rod for my old ambassadeur 5000 baitcast reel. Pretty content with my new gifts.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The electronics will be here tomorrow.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=460548


----------



## o2ram4dr (Dec 20, 2010)

i got cash and i spent most of it on my sons christmas present and what was left i bought a bottle of don jolio for my niehbor, he has helped me alot this year with the house


----------



## TXplugger (Nov 26, 2007)

Got some new costas, rangefinder and over $300 in academy GCards!!


----------

